# Croatian: Dobar Tek



## wordfanatic

Hello all,

I spend my holidays mostly in Croatia. Over the years I succeeded to grasp a lot of expressions. When having dinner I regularly hear *Dober tek*. But I'm sure there is another expression similar to that which is not used very often. I don't remember. Any help would be very much appreciated.

Isabel


----------



## VelikiMag

It should be: _Prijatno!_ This is, however, used mostly by Serbian speakers. I think that Croats almost always say _dobar tek_.


----------



## kloie

I agree with VelikiMag and they both mean bon apetet dobar tek is used in crotia while prijatno is used in serbia if i am correct.


----------



## wordfanatic

Thank you very much to you both for your helpful replies. Oh, and sorry I didn't know it was dob*a*r tek.

Isabel


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

wordfanatic said:


> Thank you very much to you both for your helpful replies. Oh, and sorry I didn't know it was dob*a*r tek.
> 
> Isabel



It's *dober* in Kajkavian Croatian (and Slovenian), but *dobar* in standard Croatian.


----------



## yael*

kloie said:


> I agree with VelikiMag and they both mean bon apetet dobar tek is used in crotia while prijatno is used in serbia if i am correct.


A question for Bosnian and Croatian users: do you ever (or any region) use _prijatno _instead of_ dobar tek, _or is it used exclusively in Serbia and Montenegro?


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> A question for Bosnian and Croatian users: do you ever (or any region) use _prijatno _instead of_ dobar tek, _or is it used exclusively in Serbia and Montenegro?



I use _prijatno_. I never use _dobar tek_ and perceive it as a Croatism.


----------



## Santanawinds

I have heard "prijatno" used in the coastal region of Croatia, though more among the older population.


----------



## duofilii

“Prijatno“ can be heard in Croatia, but not as much as “dobar tek“. You can say “u slast“ as well.


----------



## montesora

Hi everyone  I just wanted do ask...

What does....'Di si care, leoparde' in croatian mean?

appreciate any answers thanks!


----------

